# Using rocks and bogwood



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

Here is my current tank:










Now its not grown in at all yet but given some of the scapes I've seen around this place, I feel its loacking somewhat. someone suggested using some rock of which I like Dragon Rock










Would this give the tank that extra factor and how should I go about placing it? In some aspects I'm not sure that I've planted densley enough.

While were on it, any other suggestions would be most apreciated.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

First off, I'm going to move you to the 'aquascaping' forum, since the question is probably best dealt with there. 

You have a great start here. Here's my 2 cents worth: 'scaping is really a personal issue. If you like it, it's great, if you don't, change it. Seeing how you don't seem to like it, here's what I would suggest, if this were my tank.

I have 2 problems with the large piece of wood - first it's too much in the middle, second, the top of it looks like it's been hacked off with a chain saw. If it extended on out of the tank, it would look better imo, but as it is, it just doesn't look right. You could perhaps move it, or position it differently.

My other critique is that you need some background plants to grow taller. This might just be a matter of time, I can't really tell what is planted towards the rear. This would give you a sense of depth by going from low foreground through a mid zone towards height in the rear.


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes, the wood was how I bought it but you think I should move it more to the left?

The tall plants are ther but are growing in. The plants in there are:

Bronze Bacopa
Prosinaca Palustris "cuba"
Alternathera Rosefolia
Heteranthera Zosterifolia

It is growing in slowly but i cant see the right hand side being 'complete' so i was going to suggest some rocks there.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Aeropars,
Like Bert says......you have a great start there and hardscape is not only a personal thing it (for me anyway) is a trial and error thing.
Move stuff around until you don't have to wonder to yourself "is this workin for me?".
As for the rock.....I like the look and I think it would work on the right side but I've never heard of dragon rock before.
It looks kinda like lace rock and that I understand will raise your PH so you may want to test the rock before you put it in the tank.

It takes a while for everything to fall into place.......so be paitent, it will look awesome when it grows in.


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

The rock is perfectly aquarium safe, baught from Aqua Essentials in the UK.

I think one of my problems is that I struggle to create a dense group of stems. I plant about 3 - 4 stems in each hole and plant probably inch and a half apart but i never get thay layered dense look. erhaps thats where I'm lacking?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I really like the cork bark background. I agree with Bert - the hacked end needs to go. If it were me, I'd move it to the left where the second piece is and mound up the substrate high enough so the cut end is just above the water line. I would also add more anubias, ferns, and moss to it. Some Vals or large Sags would like nice in the back left corner behind the wood.

I love the Dragon Rock as well. I would use that as the primary hardscape element.


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

Everyone does this differently but I never plant more than 1 stem per hole. I stick them in individually and leave a little room for branching. I have achieved the look you are talking about by careful pruning and shaping of the mass. With branching stem plants I tend to pinch off the tops as soon as the plants show signs of getting established to encourage branching. Once they are well established and pruned into the shape I want to maintain I find that I need to go in and thin out the branches of some plants after a while -- this is particularly true of rotala rotundiflora.

Planting this way means that the patches of stems look sparse until they grow in. 

I'd like to know what other people do to achieve the look you are talking about.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh I forgot to mention that a good way to hide the chopped ends of driftwood is to attach some anubias or java fern.

And I wasn't saying that the rock wasn't safe......just that it may raise your ph by more then you'd like....if it is like lace rock.


----------

